

Ask HN: Will code for Xmas? - biscuitodoom

Hello all!<p>A long term consulting gig has left me high &#38; dry, owing me a small fortune and left me bereft for the Christmas period. Now, the details are pretty irrelevant but the situation ain't pretty.<p>To hopefully remedy this, I'm wondering if anyone out there needs any web stuff doing?  I can do HTML, JS, CSS, PHP, Codeigniter, Wordpress and I'm pretty handy at front end stuff too.<p>Obviously I'm on a bit of a deadline so I'm ready to start right away. I can show examples of previous work. If you have anything that might fit, email me (it's in my profile) and we can get going!
======
lewissharder
Seems there's a few of us in the position! I'm doing the same, but iOS
development, for Christmas: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4925205>

